# Username Game



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm looking for the first person to give me the correct person's username . I'll give one clue everyday until someone gets it. Example my username is davetgabby. That's what I'm looking for , a username. 

Today's clue. is John Wayne . Prize for the winner .


----------



## BedlingtonBoy (Apr 5, 2012)

Dukesmom


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nope


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

marion


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ack! If it refers to one of his movie characters, we are doomed. He was in a lot of movies...


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Is there a gabby (Hayes) on the forum?


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Well wait one minute....there is a davetgabby..is that the answer? 

Does the winner get a new puppy? Or maybe an all white havanese? 

Oh I hope I win, I really really want an all white puppy!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Darn I was thinking of Roy Rogers NOT John Wayne....I guess I don't win a puppy!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

bwhahahaha, WHY do you want an all white puppy?? I want one with some COLOR!!!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Because they are soooooo sweet and lady like! 

If you win maybe Dave will give you a chocolate one?????


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well it is not a character he played, because I went through the list and didn't reconize any names--there are a million of them. I really thought King and then TomKing, but the King of the cowboys was Roy, but I am still going with TomKing for today.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

kawboy


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Did he ever win an.....OSCAR.....?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

trueblue said:


> kawboy


Bingo Kim, Geeze you're good. Didn't think it would go that fast. You've won a year's subscription to Dogs Naturally. Email me privately , I'll need your address.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

:whoo::whoo:Yeah for kim:whoo::whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Way to go Kim!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoa...I was right? And there's really a prize? I thought we were just playing for fun, but woohoooo!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow good job Kim. I don't have the patience for these kinds of games, I generally ask my kids to do the leg work, but they didn't know who John Wayne was. ound:


----------

